

Are we ready to eat lab grown meat? - nigelbhumans
http://www.humansinvent.com/#!/11140/are-we-ready-to-eat-lab-grown-meat/
Are we ready to eat lab grown meat?<p>Assistant professor at Eindhoven’s University of Technology, Koert Van Mensvoort, thinks it is a good idea. "The way we produce meat today is not going to last. As more people start eating meat it will become very difficult to maintain current food production systems."<p>http://bit.ly/WfQqu2
======
Noel_V
Not really, lets wait for the machines to take over the entirety of manual
labouring, then maybe.. That said, who's to stop a few uncaring
entrepreneurial farmers doing as they please..

